# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  سرطان پدرم و مشکل در مطالعه و برنامه ریزی

## رهی

سلام دوستان

 این وضعیت یکی از نزدیکانم هست. نیاز به مشاوره شما داره. من نخواستم اکانت زیادی تو سایت درست کنم و هم اینکه ایمیل اضافی هم نداشتیم. پس اکانتم رو به فامیلم واگذار می کنم. امیدوارم مشاوره های خوبی بهش بدید. از این به بعد اکانت من، دست ایشون هست. کسی کاری با من داشت پیغام بذاره، بدستم می رسه. این شما و این صاحب جدید اکانت.

 سلام مجدد

 محمد علی هستم. بچه ها من امسال کنکور رو خیلی بد دادم. مشکلات زیادی داشتم. پدرم سرطان داره و حالش خیلی بده. سال پیش برای شروع درمان مجبور شدیم تنها دارایی مون که مغازه پدرم بود رو بفروشیم و تقریبا همه سرمایه مون صرف درمان شده و الان کاملا بی پول موندیم. مادرم پرستار بچه شده و صبح ها تا عصر منزل نیست. کار های خونه هم با من هست مثل آشپزی و نظافت و رسیدگی به پدرم.  مشکلاتم در موقع مطالعه هر 15 الی 20 دقیقه باید برم به کار های عقب مونده و ..... سر بزنم و مطالعه م ناقص می مونه و با وقفه برای همین رشته مطلب از دستم در میره. ریاضیم خیلی قوی هست و مشکلی ندارم. فیزیک هم بسیاری از بخش ها رو مسلطم. الان زیست رو اصلا بلد نیستم حتی یه تست رو هم نتونستم و نمی تونم بزنم. شیمی و عربی هم همینطور. می دونم که اگر با فکر آزاد مطالعه کنم موفق می شم. ولی نمی شه. همه ش مشکلات، مثلا یه داروی پدرم کاملا به قیمت ارز بستگی داره با اینکه ایرانی هست. مثلا سال پیش همین موقع 1.2 میلیون بود و ماه قبل شده 4 میلیون و آخرین بار که رفتیم بخریم گفتن 6 میلیون و اصلا هم موجود نبود و نمونه خارجی حدود 15 میلیون تومن. دارو با اینکه ایرانی هست جزو بیمه نیست. هر ماه هم باید مصرف کنه. مغازه مون رو که فروختیم بسیاری از پولش همون اول صرف اعمال جراحی شد. بعد شیمی درمانی ها که تا الانم ادامه داره و حالا این دارو. می بینید همه ش فکرم میره پیش تهیه دارو و وضعیت پدرم. افسردگی هم دارم ولی به شدت باهاش مبارزه می کنم. خلاصه خیلی مسئولیتم زیاده. دلم میخواد سال آینده کنکور رو واقعا خوب بدم و رشته مورد علاقه م قبول بشم. ولی می دونم با این درگیری ذهنی و کار ها و مسئولیت ها اصلا فرصتی برای مطالعه صحیح ندارم. برای نوشتن این متن تا اینجا 2 بار بلند شدم و رفتم. 

یه راهنمایی و برنامه ریزی صحیح می خواستم.  چیکار کنم که وقتم هدر نره؟ به مشکلات فکر نکنم؟ 

لطفا نظر بدید و تجربیات خودتون رو بهم بگید. من هم جای برادرتون. دیگه هر جوری می تونید کمکم کنید.

----------


## last shot

> سلام دوستان
> 
>  این وضعیت یکی از نزدیکانم هست. نیاز به مشاوره شما داره. من نخواستم اکانت زیادی تو سایت درست کنم و هم اینکه ایمیل اضافی هم نداشتیم. پس اکانتم رو به فامیلم واگذار می کنم. امیدوارم مشاوره های خوبی بهش بدید. از این به بعد اکانت من، دست ایشون هست. کسی کاری با من داشت پیغام بذاره، بدستم می رسه. این شما و این صاحب جدید اکانت.
> 
>  سلام مجدد
> 
>  محمد علی هستم. بچه ها من امسال کنکور رو خیلی بد دادم. مشکلات زیادی داشتم. پدرم سرطان داره و حالش خیلی بده. سال پیش برای شروع درمان مجبور شدیم تنها دارایی مون که مغازه پدرم بود رو بفروشیم و تقریبا همه سرمایه مون صرف درمان شده و الان کاملا بی پول موندیم. مادرم پرستار بچه شده و صبح ها تا عصر منزل نیست. کار های خونه هم با من هست مثل آشپزی و نظافت و رسیدگی به پدرم.  مشکلاتم در موقع مطالعه هر 15 الی 20 دقیقه باید برم به کار های عقب مونده و ..... سر بزنم و مطالعه م ناقص می مونه و با وقفه برای همین رشته مطلب از دستم در میره. ریاضیم خیلی قوی هست و مشکلی ندارم. فیزیک هم بسیاری از بخش ها رو مسلطم. الان زیست رو اصلا بلد نیستم حتی یه تست رو هم نتونستم و نمی تونم بزنم. شیمی و عربی هم همینطور. می دونم که اگر با فکر آزاد مطالعه کنم موفق می شم. ولی نمی شه. همه ش مشکلات، مثلا یه داروی پدرم کاملا به قیمت ارز بستگی داره با اینکه ایرانی هست. مثلا سال پیش همین موقع 1.2 میلیون بود و ماه قبل شده 4 میلیون و آخرین بار که رفتیم بخریم گفتن 6 میلیون و اصلا هم موجود نبود و نمونه خارجی حدود 15 میلیون تومن. دارو با اینکه ایرانی هست جزو بیمه نیست. هر ماه هم باید مصرف کنه. مغازه مون رو که فروختیم بسیاری از پولش همون اول صرف اعمال جراحی شد. بعد شیمی درمانی ها که تا الانم ادامه داره و حالا این دارو. می بینید همه ش فکرم میره پیش تهیه دارو و وضعیت پدرم. افسردگی هم دارم ولی به شدت باهاش مبارزه می کنم. خلاصه خیلی مسئولیتم زیاده. دلم میخواد سال آینده کنکور رو واقعا خوب بدم و رشته مورد علاقه م قبول بشم. ولی می دونم با این درگیری ذهنی و کار ها و مسئولیت ها اصلا فرصتی برای مطالعه صحیح ندارم. برای نوشتن این متن تا اینجا 2 بار بلند شدم و رفتم. 
> 
> یه راهنمایی و برنامه ریزی صحیح می خواستم.  چیکار کنم که وقتم هدر نره؟ به مشکلات فکر نکنم؟ 
> ...


شما الان مثال بزنید چرا دوبار حین نوشتن این متن بلند شدید و رفتید؟چه کاری داشتید؟(میتونم راهنماییتون کنم ولی اگه اینجا نمیتونید بگید پیام بدید)

----------


## Ellie.79

سلام ...کلا نمیخواستم تو این انجمن چیزی ارسال کنم ولی وقتی تاپیکتو دیدم واقعا دلم خواست بیام هر کمکی از دستم برمیاد برات انجام بدم ... 
در مورد زیست راهنماییت میکنم من پارسال زیستو دو ماه آخر خیلی خوب خوندم و درصدمو از 30 ازمونای ازمایشی به 60 کنکور رسوندم پس مطمئن باش اگه از الان زیستو بخونی میتونی به درصد بالا برسی ... 
چیزی که خودم تجربه کردم و همه میگن اینه که زیستو هرروز بخونی . هرروز واسش وقت بذار و عمیق و مفهومی کتابو بخون و دعین حال سطر سطر کتابو حفظ کن . 
کاری که من امسال دارن انجام میدم و خیلیم خوبه اینه که هر فصلی که میخونم آزمونای سالای قبل قلم چیو دانلود میکنم و سوالای اون فصلو میزنم و درصد میگیرم و اشکالامو برطرف میکنم و دوباره کتابو میخونم و این کارو تا جایی که تو یه آزمون درصدم به بالای هشتادبرسه انجام میدم ... حتما لازم نیست کتابای تست آنچنانی واسه زیست داشته باشی . همین کارو اگه انجام بدی خیلی میندازتت جلو . 
.
.
درمورد اینکه کارای عقب مونده خونه رو باید انجام بدی ... من واقعا تو شرایطت نیستم و نمیتونم دقیق راهنمایی کنم ولی بنظرم میتونی هرروزتو برنامه ریزی کنی (من هرروز اینکارو میکنم بعد از بیدار شدن ) و کارای خونه رو مثلا به یه ساعتای مشخصی موکول کنی . مثلا یه ساعت بعد صبحانه یه ساعت قبل نهار یه ساعت بعد نهار و یه ساعت قبل شام و ... درسته که وقتتو میگیره ولی اشکال نداره . حتی اگه روزی 6 ساعتم وقتتو بگیره مشکلی نیست و تو هنوز 18 ساعت روزو داری ک با برنامه ریزی درست خواب و استراحتت میتونی راحت هرروز 10 ساعت بخونی . ولی نکته ی کلیدیش اینه که تایمایی ک به کارای خونه اختصاص میدی وسط درست نباشن و تو تایمای مشخص شده باشن . نیازیم نیس بنظرم که خیلی وسواس شی رو کارا .. همین که کارا تموم شه کافیه دیگه لازم نیس خونه رو برق بندازی و خیلی وسواس به خرج بدی . 

به این فکر کن که این وضعیت یه ساله تموم میشه اگه خوب درس بخونی ولی اگه رتبه بد بیاری تا آخر عمر با همین مشکلات سر میکنی ... نگران نباش خدا بزرگه ... به خدا توکل کن ....

----------


## رهی

> شما الان مثال بزنید چرا دوبار حین نوشتن این متن بلند شدید و رفتید؟چه کاری داشتید؟(میتونم راهنماییتون کنم ولی اگه اینجا نمیتونید بگید پیام بدید)


سلام و احترام

الان برای بار اول رفتم برنج رو درست کنم و برای پدرم نهار آماده کنم. بار دوم که حدود 10 دقیقه بعد بود پدرم که به شدت ناتوان هست رو به دستشویی بردم و بعد چون حال تهوع داشت داروی تهوع بعد شیمی درمانی شو بهش دادم. چون خودش تا آشپزخونه هم نمی تونه بره که آب برداره.

----------


## رهی

> سلام ...کلا نمیخواستم تو این انجمن چیزی ارسال کنم ولی وقتی تاپیکتو دیدم واقعا دلم خواست بیام هر کمکی از دستم برمیاد برات انجام بدم ... 
> در مورد زیست راهنماییت میکنم من پارسال زیستو دو ماه آخر خیلی خوب خوندم و درصدمو از 30 ازمونای ازمایشی به 60 کنکور رسوندم پس مطمئن باش اگه از الان زیستو بخونی میتونی به درصد بالا برسی ... 
> چیزی که خودم تجربه کردم و همه میگن اینه که زیستو هرروز بخونی . هرروز واسش وقت بذار و عمیق و مفهومی کتابو بخون و دعین حال سطر سطر کتابو حفظ کن . 
> کاری که من امسال دارن انجام میدم و خیلیم خوبه اینه که هر فصلی که میخونم آزمونای سالای قبل قلم چیو دانلود میکنم و سوالای اون فصلو میزنم و درصد میگیرم و اشکالامو برطرف میکنم و دوباره کتابو میخونم و این کارو تا جایی که تو یه آزمون درصدم به بالای هشتادبرسه انجام میدم ... حتما لازم نیست کتابای تست آنچنانی واسه زیست داشته باشی . همین کارو اگه انجام بدی خیلی میندازتت جلو . 
> .
> .
> درمورد اینکه کارای عقب مونده خونه رو باید انجام بدی ... من واقعا تو شرایطت نیستم و نمیتونم دقیق راهنمایی کنم ولی بنظرم میتونی هرروزتو برنامه ریزی کنی (من هرروز اینکارو میکنم بعد از بیدار شدن ) و کارای خونه رو مثلا به یه ساعتای مشخصی موکول کنی . مثلا یه ساعت بعد صبحانه یه ساعت قبل نهار یه ساعت بعد نهار و یه ساعت قبل شام و ... درسته که وقتتو میگیره ولی اشکال نداره . حتی اگه روزی 6 ساعتم وقتتو بگیره مشکلی نیست و تو هنوز 18 ساعت روزو داری ک با برنامه ریزی درست خواب و استراحتت میتونی راحت هرروز 10 ساعت بخونی . ولی نکته ی کلیدیش اینه که تایمایی ک به کارای خونه اختصاص میدی وسط درست نباشن و تو تایمای مشخص شده باشن . نیازیم نیس بنظرم که خیلی وسواس شی رو کارا .. همین که کارا تموم شه کافیه دیگه لازم نیس خونه رو برق بندازی و خیلی وسواس به خرج بدی . 
> 
> به این فکر کن که این وضعیت یه ساله تموم میشه اگه خوب درس بخونی ولی اگه رتبه بد بیاری تا آخر عمر با همین مشکلات سر میکنی ... نگران نباش خدا بزرگه ... به خدا توکل کن ....


سلام و احترام

یک دنیا تشکر از شما بابت راهنمایی

بلند شدن هام زمان مشخصی ندارن. هر وقت پدرم بهم نیاز داشته باشه باید برم. از اون طرف درست کردن نهار واقعا کار سختیه. مثلا همین برنج درست کردن هی باید بری سر بزنی، روغن بزنی و مراقب باشی. یا مثلا الان نهار بال مرغ داریم. سرخ کردنش خودش کلی وقتم رو می گیره. کاری به شستن و تمیز کردنش ندارم.

برای همین مثلا نمی تونم دقیق بگم 1 ساعت قبل نهار برم به فلان کار برسم. چون کار ها شناور هستن و زمان خاصی ندارن و مدل خاصی هم ندارن. مثلا یهو پدرم حالش خیلی بد بشه باید فوری ببرمش درمانگاه.


راستش یه خورده هم افسرده هستم با همه مبارزات م . امید و روحیه هم همینطور. چون می دونم درس خوندن تیکه تیکه فایده نداره. باید نشست با تموم وجود خوند نه مثل من.

----------


## n3gin2000

سلام داداشی عزیزان شاالله احوال پدرتون خیلی زودروبه بهبودی خواهدرفت 
برای زیست بهتون قول میدم مرورهای متعددکتاب درسی خیلی میتونه کمکتون کنه
کتاب تست توی زیست  زیادلازم نیست اگه شمامثلازیست آی کیوروکه تقریبابهترین کتاب تست کنکورهست
باجون ودل بخونیدمطمئن باشیدحتی به درصدخوشرنگ و3رقمی100هم میرسیدمیتونیدبرای استنادحرفم ازدکترمحمدی عزیزوبزرگوارهم بپرسید(اینم اکانت ایشون درانجمن@matrooke)http://forum.konkur.in/users/19943/
برای شیمی بایدتست زیادبزنیدومنابع هم آی کیواگه سطحتون روبازدن تستهای کنکوروسنجشش بالابکشیدعالیه وبه درصدهای عالی میرسید(من یه منبع میگم که هزینه هاش اذیت نکنه)
واسه برنامه ریزی به این تاپیکهاسربزنیدحل مشکل برنامه ریزی برای همیشهووویس جامع روش مطالعه،برنامه ریزی و منابع(matrooke)وچــگـونـه بـرنـامه ریــزی کــنـم ؟ ( علیرضا آروین )
واسه وقت هم اگه مشکلی نداریدشب هابیداربمونید
من پستم روادیت خواهم کردوآخرین نکاتی که درموردمطالعه زیست بلدم رواضافه خواهم کردهرسوالی هم داشتیددرخدمتم اگه هم خواستیدایمیلم روبهتون بدم

----------


## last shot

> سلام و احترام
> 
> الان برای بار اول رفتم برنج رو درست کنم و برای پدرم نهار آماده کنم. بار دوم که حدود 10 دقیقه بعد بود پدرم که به شدت ناتوان هست رو به دستشویی بردم و بعد چون حال تهوع داشت داروی تهوع بعد شیمی درمانی شو بهش دادم. چون خودش تا آشپزخونه هم نمی تونه بره که آب برداره.


سلام.متاسفم واقعا کارهاتون رو نمیشه عقب انداخت و البته قابل پیشبینی هم نیستند که بشه براشون برنامه ریزی کرد پس تنها یک راه براتون میمونه:
درسهای عمومی و درسهای راحت (مثلا ریاضی که بر اون مسلط هستید) رو در روز که با پدر تنها هستید بخونید چون اگر هر 10-20 دقیقه یکبار از سر ادب بلند شید هم ضربه ی بدی نمیخورید تا عصر که مادرتون برمیگردند و میتونن کمک حالتون باشن.از اون به بعد باید تقسم کار کنید (با مادرتون صحبت کنید و یکسری وظایف ثابت رو عهده دار بشید مثلا دادن دارو سر فلان ساعت با شما و  رسیدگی های شخصی به پدر که از توان مادرتون خارج نباشه با مادر) و از عصر شروع کنید به کار روی تخصصی ها خصوصا استفاده از شبها رو توصیه میکنم چون دیگه خبری از آشپزی نیست و کمتر کار هست.
مشکل فکر کردن به پول دارو:بگذارید اینجوری بگم پول دارو از کجا تامین میشه؟ کار مادر محترمتون.خب پس نقش شما این وسط چی هست؟کمک به مشکلات داخل خونه وقتی مادر نیست ولاغیر!چرا چون با فکر کردن حتی یک ریال پول برای داروها جمع نمیشه فقط بیخودی دارید وقتتون رو هدر میدید(به حرف راحته اما باید قبول کنید قرار نیست با فکر کردن شما پول تولید بشه)گمان کردید اگر شما به کارهای خونه و مراقب از پدرتون نرسید مشکلات مادرتون چند برابر میشه؟پس شما عملا کمک خرج هستید چون دیگه نیازی به گرفتن پرستار و یا کسی که غذا بپزه نیست(برای این همه کار میدونید چقدر حقوق باید به دو نفر بدید؟) پس به جای فکر تلاشتون رو بکنید این گرونی ها گریبان شما رو تنها نگرفته (همه داریم  نابود میشیم فقط برخی متاسفانه  سریعتر :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101): ) باور کنید فکر کردن شما هیچچچچچچ کمکی نمیکنه جز اینکه تنها امید خانوداه که موفقیت شما در کنکور 98 هست رو نابود کنه.به خاطر پدرتون فکرتون رو متمرکز کنید.برای کنکوری ها گاهی درد بزرگترین انگیزه هست.دکتر ملک حسینی در زمینه پیوند شیراز پنجه طلایی خطاب میشن ایشون هم از درد مادرشون انگیزه گرفتن ولی با اون همه درد و ضربه ی روحی که خوردند(چون کلاس 11 ام بودند که حال مادرشون به خاطر بیماری کبد یکباره بد شد فکر کنم سرطان کبد داشتند) تمام تلاششون رو کردند تا نگذارند مادر کس دیگری هم اینقدر زجر بکشه.اگر شرایط دیگری هم دارید بگید تا همفکری کنیم.

----------


## kitty

یاد مشکلات خودم افتادم
هعی..
فقط میتوم بگم موفق باشی

----------


## ZAPATA

بهترین راه حل تو شرایطی که شما دارین ..... کمک مالی ...... هستش !
بگرد ببین از دوست و فامیل و آشنا ... یا یه جوری که آبرو و احترام پدرت و خانواده حفظ بشه 
یه پولی رو قرض بگیری بهتر کارت راه میفته
یه پرستار واسه پدرت
و کمی هم کمک خرج خودت تو این یه سال که راحت تر باشی و وقت و تمرکزت رو درست باشه
و از بابت خرجای درمان پدرت آرامش خاطرت بیشتر بشه 
در کل پولش باشه خودت راهو بهتر خاهی یافت ... و بعدش کمک های فکری دیگری هم واست استفاده بهتری داره!
................................

----------


## reza2018

سلام...در مورد درس عربی می تونی از فیلم های اموزشی رایگان اقای ناصح زاده استفاده کنی با اینکه رایگان هست ولی به جرعت میشه گفت بهترین فیلم اموزشی عربی هست.همچنین برای شیمی می تونی از فیلم های اقای اقاجانی(فیلم های سال 94-95) استفاده کنی.در مورد زیست همونطور که دوستان گفتن مهم کتاب درسی هست.برای زیست همچنین میتونی از ویس های اقای رضا امیر استفاده کنی که هم متن کتاب رو کامل می خونن وهم نکات خوبی میگن..اگه برای زیست به روش ایشون عمل کنی بدون هیچ کتاب کمک درسی میتونی به درصد های بالا برسی. در اولین پست کانال زیر روش مطالعه به سبک خودشون رو توضیح دادن:ایدی کانال  amirbio_97

----------


## azem

منم مادرم لنفوم داشت و شکر خدا خوب شد. به امید خدا پدر شما هم خوب میشه. قبول دارم شرایط سخته اما باید صبر کرد.درستش اینه که شما تحمل کنید و همه تلاشتون رو بکنید. (با هر سختی اسانی است)

----------


## رهی

> سلام داداشی عزیزان شاالله احوال پدرتون خیلی زودروبه بهبودی خواهدرفت 
> برای زیست بهتون قول میدم مرورهای متعددکتاب درسی خیلی میتونه کمکتون کنه
> کتاب تست توی زیست  زیادلازم نیست اگه شمامثلازیست آی کیوروکه تقریبابهترین کتاب تست کنکورهست
> باجون ودل بخونیدمطمئن باشیدحتی به درصدخوشرنگ و3رقمی100هم میرسیدمیتونیدبرای استنادحرفم ازدکترمحمدی عزیزوبزرگوارهم بپرسید(اینم اکانت ایشون درانجمن@matrooke)http://forum.konkur.in/users/19943/
> برای شیمی بایدتست زیادبزنیدومنابع هم آی کیواگه سطحتون روبازدن تستهای کنکوروسنجشش بالابکشیدعالیه وبه درصدهای عالی میرسید(من یه منبع میگم که هزینه هاش اذیت نکنه)
> واسه برنامه ریزی به این تاپیکهاسربزنیدحل مشکل برنامه ریزی برای همیشهووویس جامع روش مطالعه،برنامه ریزی و منابع(matrooke)وچــگـونـه بـرنـامه ریــزی کــنـم ؟ ( علیرضا آروین )
> واسه وقت هم اگه مشکلی نداریدشب هابیداربمونید
> من پستم روادیت خواهم کردوآخرین نکاتی که درموردمطالعه زیست بلدم رواضافه خواهم کردهرسوالی هم داشتیددرخدمتم اگه هم خواستیدایمیلم روبهتون بدم


سلام و خیلی ممنون که پاسخ دادید.



مرسی. ایمیل تون رو بگیرم می ترسم خیلی اذیت بشید. اگر شد برام پ خ کنید.

----------


## رهی

> بهترین راه حل تو شرایطی که شما دارین ..... کمک مالی ...... هستش !
> بگرد ببین از دوست و فامیل و آشنا ... یا یه جوری که آبرو و احترام پدرت و خانواده حفظ بشه 
> یه پولی رو قرض بگیری بهتر کارت راه میفته
> یه پرستار واسه پدرت
> و کمی هم کمک خرج خودت تو این یه سال که راحت تر باشی و وقت و تمرکزت رو درست باشه
> و از بابت خرجای درمان پدرت آرامش خاطرت بیشتر بشه 
> در کل پولش باشه خودت راهو بهتر خاهی یافت ... و بعدش کمک های فکری دیگری هم واست استفاده بهتری داره!
> ................................


سلام و تشکر

هیچ کس تو خانواده کمکی نمی کنه. در واقع از ترس همین کمک ها همه با هامون قطع رابطه کردند. فقط داییم هست که اونم وضع مالی خیلی بدی داره. بقیه خانواده حتی جواب تلفن برای تبریک عید رو هم ندادند. عمه ها و عمو ها و ..... رو می گم.

----------


## رهی

من سعی می کنم به همه نظرات پاسخ بدم. الان برم نهار پدرم رو بهش بدم. دیر بر می گردم. مرسی از همه .دارم نظر همه شما رو می خونم.

----------


## ZAPATA

> سلام و تشکر
> 
> هیچ کس تو خانواده کمکی نمی کنه. در واقع از ترس همین کمک ها همه با هامون قطع رابطه کردند. فقط داییم هست که اونم وضع مالی خیلی بدی داره. بقیه خانواده حتی جواب تلفن برای تبریک عید رو هم ندادند. عمه ها و عمو ها و ..... رو می گم.


تو این شرایط هستش که انسانیت و مردی و مردانگی و مسلمونی خودشو نشون میده
تو بازهم نامید نشو 
توکلت بر خدا باشه راه باز میشه
هستن آدمایی که تو همون شهرتون بتونن کمک حال شما و خانواده محترمتون باشن
.........
با بعضی بانک ها و بیمه ها هم حرف بزنن

----------


## Dane ye Bambo

سلام . امیدتون به خدا باشه 
نا امیدی بزرگ ترین اسیب رو میزنه ..سعی کنین صبح خیلی زود پاشین که بقیه خواب هستن و درس بخونین . تو همون تایمی که دارین سعی کنین با تمرکز بخونین..ارطباتتون باخدا قوی باشه که نمیذاره ناامید بشین . 
واسه  برنامه ریزی تاپیک های زیادی هست یا از سایت اقای افشار ویس برنامه ریزی رو گوش بدید.. تو تایم های کوتاهتون میتونین عمومی رو قوی کنین ..انسان خیلی زود با شرایط سازگار میشه اگه تونستین شب ها هم مقداری مطالعه کنین ..دعا میکنم از ته قلبم که مشکلاتتون حل بشه و سربلند باشید.*

----------


## painterzx

فقط میتونم بگم تف تو این مملکت سردرشو ان بگیرن بهتره

----------


## مینووو

نمیشه با مادرتون صحبت کنین شب ناهار فرداتون رو درست کنن؟مادرتون باهاتون همکاری کنن خیلی خوب میشه عصر که میان کارای خونه رو انجام بدن طوری ک فقط مسئولیت پدرتون باشما باشه

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*سلام
به نظرم بهترین نظرات رو خانم مینو و آقا ابوالفضل دادند.

در واقع بنده میخام ترکیبی از مطالب این دو عزیز رو بگم.

1) مادرتون شب ها ناهار فردا رو آماده کنن و شما ظرف و...اینا هم نشور مادرتون شب این کار ها رو انجام بدن (میدونم سخته برای ایشون هم ولی مطمئنم که هدفی جز موفقیت شما ندارن)

و دوم اینکه مواقعی که پدرتون در حال استراحت هستند (هر ساعتی!)مثلا همون صبح زود 3یا 4بامداد شروع کن به خوندن ....با آرامش بخون ....

در مورد تمرکز هم به قول اون دوست عزیزمون با فکر کردن شما چیزی حل نمیشه جز اینکه تنها امید خانواده که موفقیت شما در کنکور 98هست هم خدایی نکرده به نا امیدی تبدیل میشه....

پس خودت رو جمع کن و دوباره با تمرکز و قدرت و قوی تر از قبل روی پاهات بایست.



*

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*در ضمن آقا محمد علی عزیز 
اینجا کسی شما رو نمیشناسه پس لطفا و خواهشا شماره کارتت رو بذار تا کمکت کنیم ...حداقل به اندازه 3ماه حقوق مادرتون که اون3ماه آخر رو کار نکنن و شما با تمرکز ویژه تری مطالعه کنی.

مطمئن باش و مطمئنم که تلاش کنی موفق خواهی شد....
*

----------


## marzie_

سلام . ببینید شما نباید موقع درس خوندنتون غذا درست کنید دوستان پیشنهاد دادن مادرتون شب درست کنه به نظرم اگر ایشون هم نمیتونن خودتون همینکارو بکنید مثلا 1 ساعت آخر شب رو برای این کار خالی بذارید میتونید بینش هم لغت بخونید که درس پیوسته ای نیست . امیدوارم مشکلاتتون به زودی حل بشه

----------


## رهی

وای بچه ها خیلی ممنون

روز خیلی بدی داشتم. نهار پدرم و قرص هاش رو که دادم، یه مقدار تو جو درس خوندن بودم و اومدم تو اتاقم مثلا حدود ساعت 2 بود و تا ساعت 4 بیرون نیومدم. پدرم فشار خونش افتاده بود و لرز کرده بود. خیلی حالش بد شده بود. از خودم بدم اومد که چرا جوگیر شدم و وقتم رو گذاشتم رو مطالعه.

الان از درمانگاه برگشتم. خیلی خسته هستم. دلم میخواد بخوابم. ولی نمیشه، عذاب وجدان دارم. 

دوست دارم پیام های همه تون رو دقیق بخونم. یه ذره ذهنم بهم ریخته. ناراحتم خیلی زیاد.

----------


## رهی

> تو این شرایط هستش که انسانیت و مردی و مردانگی و مسلمونی خودشو نشون میده
> تو بازهم نامید نشو 
> توکلت بر خدا باشه راه باز میشه
> هستن آدمایی که تو همون شهرتون بتونن کمک حال شما و خانواده محترمتون باشن
> .........
> با بعضی بانک ها و بیمه ها هم حرف بزنن


متشکرم

من تهران هستم. هیچ کس کمکی نکرده. هیچ بیمه و .... پول دارو رو با اینکه ایرانی هست نمیده.

آقای وزیر بهداشت فرموده بودن که دارو های ایرانی هم به وفور هست و هم بیماران سرطانی دارو هاشون اگر ایرانی باشه رایگانه. در حالی که اصلا اینطور نیست. اسم دارو رو با لینک می ذارم که ببینید. البته این قیمت مال اردیبهشت ماه هست. الان خیلی بیشتره و تحت بیمه هم نیست. اینجا زده 3.8 میلیون ولی الان 6 شده و تازه گیر هم نمیاد. اون موقع هم که ارزون بود 4 تومن بود با فرانشیز و ....

----------


## رهی

> نمیشه با مادرتون صحبت کنین شب ناهار فرداتون رو درست کنن؟مادرتون باهاتون همکاری کنن خیلی خوب میشه عصر که میان کارای خونه رو انجام بدن طوری ک فقط مسئولیت پدرتون باشما باشه


والا حقیقتش اصلا چیزی نیست که بخواد درست کنه. نهایت بتونه برنج بذاره. بقیه غذا ها محدود به همین دل و جیگر و بال مرغ میشه. گاهی هم مثلا سوپی، آشی ، خورش درست می کنه که باید گرم کنم. فکر خوبیه. البته داریم همین روال رو می ریم ولی باز هم وقت گیر هست.

بعد پهن کردن سفره و جمع کردن و شستن ظروف و ... هست. که مادرم نمی تونه کاری براشون بکنه.

وقتی می رسه انقدر خسته س که بیهوش می شه. تازه خیلی از روز ها هم پیش میاد که تموم روز رو باید برم دنبال دارو. اگر پول هم باشه باز گرفتن دارو های سرطان به این سادگی نیست. گاهی هم مادرم مرخصی میگیره و اون میره.

----------


## رهی

> سلام و عرض ادب 
> وقت بخیر
> اول از همه امیدوارم حال پدرتون روز به روز بهتر بشود
> عزیز پیشنهاد میکنم ساعت مطالعه ات رو به این صورت تغییر بدی
> راس ساعت 3 صبح پاشو 
> تا اذان درس بخون (حدودا 4.30 ، اگه اهل نمازی نمازتم بخون )
> تا ساعت 8 هم که احتمالا بابات باید خواب باشه 
> فقط ممکنه تا بخوای به شرایط عادت کنی زمان ببره ، قبلش این مقاله رو بخون و فیلمش رو نگاه کن 
> 
> ...


سلام

به نظر برنامه ریزی خوبی میاد. با صبح بیدار شدن مشکلی ندارم. تقریبا همین حدود ها بیدار هستم. امتحان می کنم.

اگر شرایطم بدتر شد کمک مالی رو مجبورم قبول کنم. همین چند روز پیش می خواستم از خیریه ها کمک بگیرم. میگن برای سرطانی ها خیریه هایی وجود دارن ولی هنوز چیزی پیدا نکردم.

دوست ندارم تو روز اولم که وارد سایت شدم از بچه ها کمک بخوام و سو استفاده کنم. اول تلاش هام رو می کنم اگر نشد بعد یه فکری می کنم.

می تونید خیریه برای بیماران سرطانی معرفی کنید؟

----------


## n3gin2000

> سلام
> 
> به نظر برنامه ریزی خوبی میاد. با صبح بیدار شدن مشکلی ندارم. تقریبا همین حدود ها بیدار هستم. امتحان می کنم.
> 
> اگر شرایطم بدتر شد کمک مالی رو مجبورم قبول کنم. همین چند روز پیش می خواستم از خیریه ها کمک بگیرم. میگن برای سرطانی ها خیریه هایی وجود دارن ولی هنوز چیزی پیدا نکردم.
> 
> دوست ندارم تو روز اولم که وارد سایت شدم از بچه ها کمک بخوام و سو استفاده کنم. اول تلاش هام رو می کنم اگر نشد بعد یه فکری می کنم.
> 
> می تونید خیریه برای بیماران سرطانی معرفی کنید؟


https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%85...A7%D9%86%D9%87وتماس با ما - انجمن خیریه حمایت از بیماران مبتلا به سرطان استان زنجانواسه زنجانه داداشی ولی ازاستانهای دیگه هم پذیرش دارهدرباره مهرانه - انجمن خیریه حمایت از بیماران مبتلا به سرطان استان زنجان وhttp://www.mehranehcharity.ir/cms/23992

----------


## :Iman1997

شرایط خیلی سختیه امیدوارم بتونی به هدفت برسی ...

یادمه دکتر افشار گفت پشت کنکوری که سرباز بوده و تو سربازی درس میخونده اینطور که هر 30 ثانیه تو شب یه چراغ دور میزده و میتونسته فقط 30 ثانیه بخونه و دوباره خاموش میشده و تهش رسیده به هدفش ... از این جور آدما کم نداریم اما شدنش معجزه میخواد از جنس خودت که مشکلاتت رو به حاشیه نبری اگه در روز کمترین زمان رو داشتی بهترین استفاده رو ببری ازش .. خواب برای بدن نیازه ولی گاهی در شرایط مجبور میشی ساعت ها نخوابی شاید بهتر باشه از ساعت خوابت خیلی کم کنی و شبا بیشتر بیدار بمونی ... 

چیز بهتری به ذهنم نرسید امیدوارم موفق باشی

----------


## high.target

_به خاطر پدرتون درس بخونید
درس بخونید تا خدا رو شکر کنن بگن اگه فامیلام نیستن ی پسر دارم ک همه جوره همرامه با اینکه مشغول رسیدگی به منه درسشم میخونه هیچ چیزی ازین لذت بخش تر نیست برای ایشون باور کنید_

----------


## رهی

> *سلام
> به نظرم بهترین نظرات رو خانم مینو و آقا ابوالفضل دادند.
> 
> در واقع بنده میخام ترکیبی از مطالب این دو عزیز رو بگم.
> 
> 1) مادرتون شب ها ناهار فردا رو آماده کنن و شما ظرف و...اینا هم نشور مادرتون شب این کار ها رو انجام بدن (میدونم سخته برای ایشون هم ولی مطمئنم که هدفی جز موفقیت شما ندارن)
> 
> و دوم اینکه مواقعی که پدرتون در حال استراحت هستند (هر ساعتی!)مثلا همون صبح زود 3یا 4بامداد شروع کن به خوندن ....با آرامش بخون ....
> 
> ...


سلام 

خیلی متشکرم

بله توصیه های خوبی هست امیدوارم بتونم این کار رو انجام بدم.

----------


## رهی

> *در ضمن آقا محمد علی عزیز 
> اینجا کسی شما رو نمیشناسه پس لطفا و خواهشا شماره کارتت رو بذار تا کمکت کنیم ...حداقل به اندازه 3ماه حقوق مادرتون که اون3ماه آخر رو کار نکنن و شما با تمرکز ویژه تری مطالعه کنی.
> 
> مطمئن باش و مطمئنم که تلاش کنی موفق خواهی شد....
> *


واقعا متشکرم

یه مقدار صبر کنید با پدر و مادرم صحبت کنم اگر قبول کردند حتما. راستش خیلی برام خجالت آوره. انقدر دوستان تو همین 24 ساعت از نظر روحی و ...... بهم کمک کردند خیلی خجالت زده هستم. بعد می دونم تو شرایط فعلی همه مون در سختی هستیم. بچه های اینجا هم همه دانش آموز هستند و درآمدی ندارند. اینه که حتما باید نظر پدر و مادرم رو بپرسم.

خیلی ممنون از حمایت هاتون

----------


## رهی

> سلام . ببینید شما نباید موقع درس خوندنتون غذا درست کنید دوستان پیشنهاد دادن مادرتون شب درست کنه به نظرم اگر ایشون هم نمیتونن خودتون همینکارو بکنید مثلا 1 ساعت آخر شب رو برای این کار خالی بذارید میتونید بینش هم لغت بخونید که درس پیوسته ای نیست . امیدوارم مشکلاتتون به زودی حل بشه


سلام

نمی دونم بتونم یا نه. سعی می کنم ببینم چی میشه. به هر حال راه عاقلانه ای هست.

----------


## رهی

سلام

برنامه امروزم رو بگم. خب دیشب بیدار موندم و درس خوندم تا حدود ساعت 2:30 دقیقه. بعد قندم افتاد آخه خودم دیابت نوع 1 دارم و انسولین می زنم. کلی قند و آب نبات و نوشابه خوردم تا روبراه شدم. قندم رسیده بود به 43.

ظاهرا شب نمی تونم درس بخونم یا باید صبر کنم بدنم عادت کنه.


امروز بعد صبحانه یعنی حدودای ساعت 9 حال پدرم بد شد تا یه مقدار بهش برسم و فشار خون و حال تهوعش بر طرف بشه ساعت شده بود 10 و بعد رفتیم درمانگاه که چند سری آمپول داشت بزنه و الان حدود 30 دقیقه س که رسیدم خونه و دارم نهار رو درست می کنم.


به زودی توصیه های شما عزیزان رو در زندگیم وارد میکنم. مطالعه دیشب تا الانم حدود 3 ساعت مفید بوده.

برم دنبال بقیه کارها

----------


## jhasani

> سلام مجدد
> 
>  محمد علی هستم. بچه ها من امسال کنکور رو خیلی بد دادم. مشکلات زیادی داشتم. پدرم سرطان داره و حالش خیلی بده. سال پیش برای شروع درمان مجبور شدیم تنها دارایی مون که مغازه پدرم بود رو بفروشیم و تقریبا همه سرمایه مون صرف درمان شده و الان کاملا بی پول موندیم. مادرم پرستار بچه شده و صبح ها تا عصر منزل نیست. کار های خونه هم با من هست مثل آشپزی و نظافت و رسیدگی به پدرم.  مشکلاتم در موقع مطالعه هر 15 الی 20 دقیقه باید برم به کار های عقب مونده و ..... سر بزنم و مطالعه م ناقص می مونه و با وقفه برای همین رشته مطلب از دستم در میره. ریاضیم خیلی قوی هست و مشکلی ندارم. فیزیک هم بسیاری از بخش ها رو مسلطم. الان زیست رو اصلا بلد نیستم حتی یه تست رو هم نتونستم و نمی تونم بزنم. شیمی و عربی هم همینطور. می دونم که اگر با فکر آزاد مطالعه کنم موفق می شم. ولی نمی شه. همه ش مشکلات، مثلا یه داروی پدرم کاملا به قیمت ارز بستگی داره با اینکه ایرانی هست. مثلا سال پیش همین موقع 1.2 میلیون بود و ماه قبل شده 4 میلیون و آخرین بار که رفتیم بخریم گفتن 6 میلیون و اصلا هم موجود نبود و نمونه خارجی حدود 15 میلیون تومن. دارو با اینکه ایرانی هست جزو بیمه نیست. هر ماه هم باید مصرف کنه. مغازه مون رو که فروختیم بسیاری از پولش همون اول صرف اعمال جراحی شد. بعد شیمی درمانی ها که تا الانم ادامه داره و حالا این دارو. می بینید همه ش فکرم میره پیش تهیه دارو و وضعیت پدرم. افسردگی هم دارم ولی به شدت باهاش مبارزه می کنم. خلاصه خیلی مسئولیتم زیاده. دلم میخواد سال آینده کنکور رو واقعا خوب بدم و رشته مورد علاقه م قبول بشم. ولی می دونم با این درگیری ذهنی و کار ها و مسئولیت ها اصلا فرصتی برای مطالعه صحیح ندارم. برای نوشتن این متن تا اینجا 2 بار بلند شدم و رفتم. 
> 
> یه راهنمایی و برنامه ریزی صحیح می خواستم.  چیکار کنم که وقتم هدر نره؟ به مشکلات فکر نکنم؟ 
> 
> لطفا نظر بدید و تجربیات خودتون رو بهم بگید. من هم جای برادرتون. دیگه هر جوری می تونید کمکم کنید.



سلام محمد علی جان
خداقوت داداش
خیلی دمت گرم، واقعا خیلی پهلوونی، هم پهلوونی هم بامرام، مطمینم که پدر و مادرت به وجود تو افتخار میکنن؛ بدوت تعارف و تکلف میگم، منم به عنوان یکی از کوچکترین اعضای انجمن، به وجود فردی مثل شما که هم کمک کار خونوادشه و هم درس میخونه، افتخار میکنم.

در مورد نکات برنامه ریزی، دوستان مطالب خوبی گفتن که من نمیخوام تکرار کنم؛
فقط چند نکته اینکه درسته کارهایی رو دوشته، اما با "مدیریت زمان" میتونی به راحتی از پسشون بر بیای ان شاالله،
به نظرم اگه خوابتو بندازی به ساعت 10 شب تا 4 صبح خیلی عالی میشه،
فکر نکنی داداش کسانی که بیکارن و تمام وقتشون در اختیار خودشونه، دایم در حال درس خوندن هستن، باور کن اگه آمار اینترنت رفتن(انجمن، تلگرام و ...) و گوشی بازی رو در بیاری، خواهی دید معدود افرادی هستن که روزی 10 ساعت مطالعه مفید داشته باشن؛ بنابراین با برنامه ریزی و مدیریت زمان، میتونی خوندنت رو به 10 ساعت برسونی.(البته اگه خوب مدیریت کنی، به 12 هم میتونی برسونی)

مثال: 10شب تا 4 صبح خواب

شروع به مطالعه: 4:15

4:15 تا 6:15 تایم 1 مطالعه

6:15 تا 6:30 استراحت

6:30 تا تا 8:30 تایم 2 مطالعه

8:30 تا 9:30 رسیدن به کارها 1 (به مدت 1 ساعت)


9:30 تا 11:30 تایم 3 مطالعه


11:30 تا 12:45  رسیدن به کارها 2 (به مدت 1:15 دقیقه)

12:45 تا 2:45  تایم 4 مطالعه


2:45 تا 3 استراحت

3 تا 5   تایم 5 مطالعه

5 تا 6 رسیدن به کارها 3 (به مدت 1 ساعت)

6 تا 8  تایم 6 مطالعه

8 تا 9  رسیدن به کارها 4 (به مدت 1 ساعت)

1 ساعت رسیدن به کارها به صورت شناور در کل برنامه: برای کارهای پیش بینی نشده که ساعت مشخص ندارن و ممکنه از سر درس پاشی یا کارهای خونه بیشتر طول بکشه، یا چند دفعه به غذای روی گاز سر بزنی.


-----------------------------------------
مجموع ساعات مطالعه: 6 تایم 2 ساعتی= 12 ساعت

مجموع استراحت: 6 ساعت خواب+ استراحت بین تایم های مطالعاتی

مجموع رسیدن به کارهای خانه و پدر گرانقدر: 4:15 +1 ساعت شناور= 5:15



راستی داداش من تعدادی کتاب دارم، اگه کتابی لازم داشتی، با افتخار درخدمتتم.

----------


## ahmadtaba

> سلام دوستان
> 
>  این وضعیت یکی از نزدیکانم هست. نیاز به مشاوره شما داره. من نخواستم اکانت زیادی تو سایت درست کنم و هم اینکه ایمیل اضافی هم نداشتیم. پس اکانتم رو به فامیلم واگذار می کنم. امیدوارم مشاوره های خوبی بهش بدید. از این به بعد اکانت من، دست ایشون هست. کسی کاری با من داشت پیغام بذاره، بدستم می رسه. این شما و این صاحب جدید اکانت.
> 
>  سلام مجدد
> 
>  محمد علی هستم. بچه ها من امسال کنکور رو خیلی بد دادم. مشکلات زیادی داشتم. پدرم سرطان داره و حالش خیلی بده. سال پیش برای شروع درمان مجبور شدیم تنها دارایی مون که مغازه پدرم بود رو بفروشیم و تقریبا همه سرمایه مون صرف درمان شده و الان کاملا بی پول موندیم. مادرم پرستار بچه شده و صبح ها تا عصر منزل نیست. کار های خونه هم با من هست مثل آشپزی و نظافت و رسیدگی به پدرم.  مشکلاتم در موقع مطالعه هر 15 الی 20 دقیقه باید برم به کار های عقب مونده و ..... سر بزنم و مطالعه م ناقص می مونه و با وقفه برای همین رشته مطلب از دستم در میره. ریاضیم خیلی قوی هست و مشکلی ندارم. فیزیک هم بسیاری از بخش ها رو مسلطم. الان زیست رو اصلا بلد نیستم حتی یه تست رو هم نتونستم و نمی تونم بزنم. شیمی و عربی هم همینطور. می دونم که اگر با فکر آزاد مطالعه کنم موفق می شم. ولی نمی شه. همه ش مشکلات، مثلا یه داروی پدرم کاملا به قیمت ارز بستگی داره با اینکه ایرانی هست. مثلا سال پیش همین موقع 1.2 میلیون بود و ماه قبل شده 4 میلیون و آخرین بار که رفتیم بخریم گفتن 6 میلیون و اصلا هم موجود نبود و نمونه خارجی حدود 15 میلیون تومن. دارو با اینکه ایرانی هست جزو بیمه نیست. هر ماه هم باید مصرف کنه. مغازه مون رو که فروختیم بسیاری از پولش همون اول صرف اعمال جراحی شد. بعد شیمی درمانی ها که تا الانم ادامه داره و حالا این دارو. می بینید همه ش فکرم میره پیش تهیه دارو و وضعیت پدرم. افسردگی هم دارم ولی به شدت باهاش مبارزه می کنم. خلاصه خیلی مسئولیتم زیاده. دلم میخواد سال آینده کنکور رو واقعا خوب بدم و رشته مورد علاقه م قبول بشم. ولی می دونم با این درگیری ذهنی و کار ها و مسئولیت ها اصلا فرصتی برای مطالعه صحیح ندارم. برای نوشتن این متن تا اینجا 2 بار بلند شدم و رفتم. 
> 
> یه راهنمایی و برنامه ریزی صحیح می خواستم.  چیکار کنم که وقتم هدر نره؟ به مشکلات فکر نکنم؟ 
> ...


سلام برای کنکورت دوستان نظر دادند ولی برای پدرت یک دکتری رو میشناسم که بیماری های صعب العلاج رو درمان می کنه صد درصد . به ایدی @Salam3c تلگرام  پیام بده.

----------


## eli_j_p

سلام.امیدوارم خدا به شما توان درس خوندن و رسیدگی به پدرتون رو بده
پسر ! قوی باش! این روزا موندنی نیستن

----------


## رهی

سلام دوستان

الان در بیمارستان هستم و پدرم داره شیمی درمانی میشه.

براش دعا کنید. ممنون از همه شما

----------


## alirezac

نمیدونم چی بگم ولی مطمینم بابت کارهایی که برای پدرت انجام میدی خدا بهت کمک میکنه ان شا الله که همین امسال قبول شی.یه راه که به دهن من میرسه استفاده از فایلهای صوتی هست مثلا برا زیست .میتونی الفای مکتبستان روتوکانالا پیدا کنی که متن کتابرو میخونه یا خودت متن کتاب رو بخونی وضبط کنی

----------


## konkor-82

انشاله هر چه زودتر پدرت شفا بگیره
راه موفقیت از تونل سختی میگذره
تمام تلاشتون را بکن

----------


## Melikamg

> سلام دوستان
> 
> الان در بیمارستان هستم و پدرم داره شیمی درمانی میشه.
> 
> براش دعا کنید. ممنون از همه شما


روزهای سخت نمیمانند ولی آدم های سخت چرا
آن.شالله پدرتون زودتر سلامتی شون رو.به دست میارن و شما زیر سایه شون رشته و دانشگاهی ک دوس دارید قبول میشید آن شالله

----------


## رهی

مرسی از محبت همه شما

الان منزل هستیم. اصلا اشتها نداشت و چیزی نخورد. یه مقدار آب سوپ فقط خورد. همه ش لرز داره. صورتش هم خیلی پف کرده. تمام بدنش هم درد می کنه. بیداره و داره رادیو گوش میده. فلش خون رادیوش هم شانس بد خراب شده. یه سری آهنگ که دوست داره از پاشایی و شادمهر و ابی و عبداللهی و ... ریخته بودم گوش می داد.

دیگه دعامون کنید.

----------


## last shot

> مرسی از محبت همه شما
> 
> الان منزل هستیم. اصلا اشتها نداشت و چیزی نخورد. یه مقدار آب سوپ فقط خورد. همه ش لرز داره. صورتش هم خیلی پف کرده. تمام بدنش هم درد می کنه. بیداره و داره رادیو گوش میده. فلش خون رادیوش هم شانس بد خراب شده. یه سری آهنگ که دوست داره از پاشایی و شادمهر و ابی و عبداللهی و ... ریخته بودم گوش می داد.
> 
> دیگه دعامون کنید.


نگران نباشید هممون برای خانواده ی شما آرزوی سلامتی داریم.یکی از دوستان  من هم سرطان داشت .در طول شیمی درمانی اصلا وضعیت خوبی نداشت البته واکنش بیمارها با هم فرق داره اما چیزی که مسلمه ،این مدت که بگذره همه چیز خیلی خیلی بهتر میشه.

----------

